# STX38 white smoke :(



## stx38-owner (Nov 6, 2011)

I fear the worst... I went to start my STX38 and a huge puff of white smoke came out. I pulled the dip stick and there seems to be gas mixed in with the oil.

Is it worth troubleshooting, having repaired or even buying a new engine? Is this going to be an expensive fix? What should I do?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First,what make engine is it?Second,change the oil and change the filter(if it has one),and see if it still smokes after a minute,or if it clears up.
Then ,check to see if you have a bad fuel shutoff,carb solenoid,etc.


----------

